# Keine scharfen Kanten beim Auswahlwerkzeug und Füllwerkzeug.



## NetPerformance (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

Ich habe mit dem Werkzeut "Auswahlellypse" ein Kreis erstellt.
Was muss ich machen, damit beim Ausfüllem mit dem Füllwerkzeug (Farbeimer), die Kanten *nicht* geglättet werden ?  Ich benötige scharfe Kanten.

Gruß
Aaron

p.s.: ich benutze Photoshop 6.0


----------



## Gumbo (15. Mai 2006)

Im Optionsfenster gibt es ein Feld namens „Weiche Kante“ (siehe Anhang). Hast du es damit schon probiert?


----------



## NetPerformance (15. Mai 2006)

Ist bereits auf *0*
Glätten habe ich auch deaktiviert !

Gruß
Aaron


----------



## oscarr (19. Mai 2006)

In der Regel hilft es wenn man die Auswahl einfach öfter füllt (alt+backspace). Nach 2-3 füllen sollten auch die Randbereiche eine 100%ige DEckkraft haben. 

Ansonsten nimm einfach den Buntstift mit einer Runde WErkzeugspitze und male damit deinen Kreis. Ist zwar nur bedingt eine Lösung aber ... naja.


----------



## Alexander Groß (19. Mai 2006)

Versuch noch folgendes.

Erstelle deinen Kreis nicht mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug sondern mit dem Pfadwerkzeug. Bei den Optionen nimmst du die 3te (Pixel füllen) und deaktivierst die glätten Funktion. Bei mir gibt das knallscharfe Kanten.

Alex


----------

